# Driver needed for a NEC DV-5700a



## einbummer (Aug 19, 2004)

I have a DVD-Rom in my computer that only registers as a CD-Rom. I'm running XP Professional and the drive shows up as _NEC DV-5700A. I looked on NEC's webpage and couldn't find the driver for this particular drive. Any suggestions? 

Thanks,
Patrick
[email protected]


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=130163

You may need to sign up for a free account for this.


----------

